# Windshield



## texasman21 (Jul 2, 2012)

The sprayers for my windshield recently started shooting above my windshield. What could cause that and hopefully an easy fix I can do myself. Thanks for any help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

First inspect the hose going to the metal nozzle where the water comes out.
It's common for them to rot off.
Then take a pin and see if the nozzle is pluged up.
Have someone push the sprayer and see if it's as simple as the nozzle is just aimed to high and need to be adjusted.


----------



## texasman21 (Jul 2, 2012)

Cause sometimes it will shoot over the windshield and some too low on the windshield. Just different at random times. I don't touch them to make them shoot differently.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Pluged nozzle or a loose bolt or screw that holds it in place would be my guess.


----------



## texasman21 (Jul 2, 2012)

Gonna look more closely tomorrow in the daylight. Thanks again for all your help. Ill let ya know what it is.


----------

